# Hard Body headrests (Help!!!!!!)



## greencuda68 (May 17, 2007)

Hello All,

I've got a 1997 Hardbody 4X4 with a bench seat. When I purchased this vehicle the headrests were missing. My son is ready to start driving this truck as his first vehicle and I can't seem to locate a pair of headrests anywhere in our wonderful country (U.S.A.). Does anyone know of another nissan vehicle that would be a match to pick up a pair of headrests that would fit or of any junkyards that specialize in nissan parts or does anyone have a parts truck that they would like to part out for some $$$$.

Just Checking,

Joe


----------



## Humanure (Feb 15, 2007)

I did a little searching and found *this ad.* The ad is for Pathfinder parts but he might have headrests and they might be the same as Hardbody. Email the guy, you might get lucky.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

measure the distance center/center and hit the junkyards.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try this place, oem-surplus.com ,they bought up Nissans old stock they might have something..


----------

